# A very pretty girl,



## Benjamin (Jun 22, 2011)

She is the only one I have ever seen with a red shell.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 22, 2011)

wut is it ? abox turtle?


----------



## Neal (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to guess a wood turtle? Wow, that neon red lookin color is sweet looking.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2011)

Is she pyxidea mouhotii? I've always wanted a breeding colony of those, but I think the winters here are too cold.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 22, 2011)

Whatever she is, she is beautiful. I just enjoy everyones passion for pictures and sharing. Thanks...


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DocNezzy (Jun 23, 2011)

Very interesting. Very cool!


----------



## moe890 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like geoemyda japonica to me

Greg


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## Neal (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, what the heck is she?


----------



## October (Jun 24, 2011)

She is indeed a very pretty girl. Did we decide what she was?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Weldd (Jul 12, 2011)

Geomyda japonica, a beauty at that...

Here are a few pics of animals I had many moons ago.


----------

